# roku



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

will roku work tk harold


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Does for me. What is your question? My mind-reader has the day off.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Will Roku work for what?

For what its made for with the right internet connection, sure.

But if you're on dial-up internet and trying to watch a show on Netflix/Hulu, forgetaboutit!


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

We have a ROKU 2 XD that works great. I bought the lifetime subscriptions to PlayOn and PlayLater and I highly recommend them. With the private channels, I can record and watch pretty much any movie for free once it's released on Blue Ray. Any TV series too. Most are commercial free, but some providers have commercials. 

And it's all in 1080p. If we have the rare glitch in our internet connection causing slowdowns, I just record to my computer and stream it from there. Easy-peasy.

The only thing it hasn't replaced is local TV and live sports, so we kept the satellite going. If I could talk my wife out of her "need" for live sports, I'd disconnect the Satellite. Not likely though.


----------

